
Publishers prepare for new California law that puts limits on freelancers - Reedx
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/19/media/california-ab5-freelancers-media/index.html
======
nickgrosvenor
Just terrible legislation with lots of collateral damage. Hope it gets
repealed or amended.

